
Jack Dorsey Selling Square Stock - 3327
https://www.dispatchtribunal.com/2017/12/26/insider-selling-square-inc-sq-ceo-sells-1921000-00-in-stock.html
======
bovermyer
This is not news to be concerned about. However, I appreciate that someone
went to the trouble of collecting and presenting this data.

------
AznHisoka
Why does this matter? You're bound to sell the stock of the company you own
eventually, right? If this happened 10 years from now, people would make a big
deal of this. If it happened 50 years from now, same thing.

------
synaesthesisx
It's only a couple million worth - hardly significant.

------
c1utch1
This is not news.

------
3327
Honestly is square worth 14bn? why would he be selling hear end if he doesn't
think it will be worth more next year?

~~~
wand3r
The valuation of Square in the future is possibly not the only factor. Dorsey
could be leaving the company, seeking liquidity, relinquishing control of the
company or making another investment that has a better expected return. Also,
he could be diversifying as he likely still holds a lot of shares. He seems
like a smart guy and there are rational reasons an investor would divest a
company with a positive forward outlook.

His trades are only a small data point to consider when valuing square.
Whether it is worth 14b or not has little to do with him selling 150k shares
without additional information.

